# Arobase et MacBook Pro



## CrystalShip (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un soucis avec mon MacBook Pro, 

En effet je ne parvient pas a taper le '' arobase ''. La touche arobase est la plus a gauche de la deuxième rangée en partant du haut. 
La touche fonctionne, car je parviens en effet a taper le #, situé sur la meme touche. 

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution a proposer, une piste a donner ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

CrystalShip a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un soucis avec mon MacBook Pro,
> 
> En effet je ne parvient pas a taper le '' arobase ''. La touche arobase est la plus a gauche de la deuxième rangée en partant du haut.
> ...



Je rencontre le même problème avec la touche point t'interrogation, je peux taper la virgule mais pas le point d'interrogation.


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2010)

Que ce soit en clavier français qu'en clavier numérique l'at commercial est facilement sélectionnable en tapant directement sur la touche *@* (la touche *shift* et *@* donne --> *#*), en revanche pour le *?* il faut appuyer sur la touche shift (la *flèche levée vers le haut*) sinon effectivement on obtiendra la *,*


----------



## twinworld (15 Août 2010)

CrystalShip a dit:


> J'ai un soucis avec mon MacBook Pro,
> 
> En effet je ne parvient pas a taper le '' arobase ''. La touche arobase est la plus a gauche de la deuxième rangée en partant du haut.


c'est bizarre, vous avez quel clavier ? parce que moi j'ai un clavier suisse et l'arobase, je l'obtiens en pressant la touche alt+g.


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est bizarre, vous avez quel clavier ? parce que moi j'ai un clavier suisse est à l'arobase, je l'obtiens en pressant la touche alt+g.


Effectivement, vous faites bien de préciser que je ne suis pas seul au monde, je suis quant à moi avec un clavier français (azerty), ceci explique cela. Désolé de ne pouvoir faire mieux comme entraide. Mais je ne doute pas qu'une bonne âme passera par là.


----------

